# No processed baggers this is there mid day snackers after a push



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Wild Sockeye Salmon 1 plate each and all the rich giving Omega 3 oils few can flex with these 

This is a part of why there Reds 

real earned whole giving oils and proteins 

A choice not a chance

These oils support it all to the blood and cell level welllness

there are no foods in a bag that come even close


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

When Copper river salmon R in the store - PIKE is Sh-t out of luck 4 left oVers !!!!!! LOL


----------

